# Where The Wild Things Are



## MA-Caver (Aug 12, 2009)

The effects look GREAT and hopefully the story line will be just as. I loved this book when I was a kid... seems the director Spike Jones (Being John Malkovich) has a love for the book as well. The kid playing Max... is aptly named Max ... Max Records http://www.imdb.com/name/nm2504006/
There are two wonderful trailers... check them out! 
http://movies.yahoo.com/movie/18084...qtv-s.90885242-,14932818-2700-qtv-s.90885240-
on my must see list for October film releases.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 12, 2009)

The trailer looks good!


----------



## celtic_crippler (Aug 12, 2009)

OUTSTANDING! 

I loved that book as a kid.


----------

